
Angrave's crowd-sourced System Programming wiki-book - olalonde
https://github.com/angrave/SystemProgramming/wiki
======
sevensor
It looks like this grew out of course materials for the sophomore-level
operating systems course at UIUC. If that's the case, they've really stepped
up their game since I took the class in the late 1990s. At the time, they had
made the extremely regrettable decision to do the course in Java. The pinnacle
of the semester was an assignment to complete the half-finished implementation
of a TFTP client. (Lest anyone think I'm dissing UIUC here -- like any
university the quality of its instruction was uneven. UIUC was also home to
the formidable Jason Zych, who taught a great sophomore data structures course
using C++.)

------
th3iedkid
>Interestingly enough, there are efforts to improve Scala compilation time by
keeping only a subset of the language. Which then raises the question, why
keep Scala if you ditch its powerful features (such as macros)?

Is reasonable scala proposing to remove macros? I read as though they proposed
to compatible with others like TLScalac or scalac or Dotty?

------
akshay1938
Very interesting

